# Does anyone else suffer with sweaty face and how do you stop your make up moving??



## spittingpink (Sep 5, 2011)

hey guys, I have edited my original post as I obviously wasnt very clear. I'm not running around sweating 24/7 just when its hella hot outside or if I'm being more active than usual (like dancing on a nite out), It's not a trip to the docs or anything like that, I'm just a lazy bugger who's a bit unfit and wanted a quick fix for my make up on those nites out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, I don't have this problem but have you tried using maybelline 24 hour superstay foundation and then setting it with a powder? I used to use it and it stays on a lot longer than other foundations I've used.

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought this antiperspirant setting spray from cinema secrets.  It works pretty nice


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 5, 2011)

This might be a dumb question, but if you want your freckles to show, then why wear foundation at all? You have beautiful skin in the freckle photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay...I re-read your post. You want something to combat the sweating. Have you told your doctor about this? You might have an underlying medical issue if you are sweating for no reason. Ya know...our Oil Control Powder has silica shells in it that soak up liquid. It's sheer and matte. Never had anyone use it for sweat, but it might be worth a try. PM me your addy, and I'd be happy to send you a sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 6, 2011)

should have probably made it clear that its not all the time or exsessive, just when I'm out dancing or if its real hot outside! lol


----------



## sara145wilson (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello friend,, as i am not having this problem but want you to give suggestion,,,,,As you are having more sweat it means you have more heat in the body,,,,and to get out from it  you should drink lot of water and wash your face at least  10- 15 times in a day..and you can apply foundation and other creams also , I think after doing that you might get relief from it.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 6, 2011)

well no one has mentioned oil blotting sheets yet.  Yes there's primer..there's setting powder..there's finishing spray..there's matte foundations...but the beauty of always having oil blotting sheets at your finger tips to quickly blot away excess oils...I can't live without them..


----------



## smashinbeauty (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sara145wilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello friend,, as i am not having this problem but want you to give suggestion,,,,,As you are having more sweat it means you have more heat in the body,,,,and to get out from it  you should drink lot of water and wash your face at least  10- 15 times in a day..and you can apply foundation and other creams also , I think after doing that you might get relief from it.



if you have combination to oily skin *DO NOT* wash your face 10 - 15 times a day!! This will only make it worse. I don't even recommend this for dry skin. it's just wrong! 

I recommend Uriage tonic, face cream, face wash for combination - oily skin 

If this is something which you yourself define as "severe sweating" go to a Dermatologist and Gyno to determine if everything is ok with your hormone levels. 

I can also recommend 

- face primer

- oil blotting sheets

- antiperspirant setting spray (before your makeup, do beware that you should not use this on a daily base since it usually for theater) 

- fixing spray 

during the summer period it is normal to sweat a lot for some skin types. I sweat a lot during summer and honestly don't wear to much makeup.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Sep 6, 2011)

I will just say wrong!


----------



## sara145wilson (Sep 6, 2011)

Yaah it is good to wash face but  you should also concern the doctor  and tell them the problem which is faced by them.Sure in the summer season due to temperature i also get more sweat and we should not have to wear make up in summer as it makes skin rough.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok - since this is only when you're out dancing and stuff the best advise I can give you is to use an antiperspirant stick or the spray that Bonnie mentioned above.

It's not for everyday use, but antiperspirant sprays/sticks (not roll-ons) are used by professionals all the time on their face... I know - the first time I heard this I was like "Whaaa?!"  But it's true...  I got it directly from the horses mouth.  Think about it - performers on stage, under those intense lights - yeah, sweaty faces... totally.

After your moisturizer and before your foundation - rub on the antiperspirant and blot - then apply your make up like normal.


----------



## janetgriselle (Sep 6, 2011)

I have really oily skin and I use MAC's Blot Powder, it's probably the best thing I've found to combat the oiliness.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 6, 2011)

I had debated antiperspirant, wasnt sure if it would make my face feel all tight, but I might give it ago. 

I have also thought about blotting paper before, but how different are they from just using tissue and will it work for sweat as I know its more designed for oily skin which I dont actually have.

I've never heard of antiperspirant setting spray before, where would you get it from? I dont tend to wear make up much day to day but more just on a friday/sat nite, it just sucks when you do the perfect look and then you hit the nite out or the gig and sweat it off! lol

(btw...I should prob point out that some of the music venues where I live had no air con and are total sweatboxes!)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 6, 2011)

The blotting papers are a waste of money and not very convenience at a club setting.  Plus, its just more to lug around in your purse.

I prefer "Secret" antiperspirant myself.

Here's some info on the Cinema Secrets Spray:

http://www.cinemasecrets.com/-inspiration/blog/general-updates/women-dont-sweat/





The new question is: What's the difference between this and a makeup setting spray?! Hmmmm....

My guess is the antiperspirant property???


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the sweaty upper lip too! It's SOOOO annoying, that's the first place on my face that will start to sweat when I'm nervous/anxious or when I'm warm. Living in Arizona makes that a really fun problem to have, too.

I've never thought about antipersperant on the face, that makes so much sense. I wonder if it would cause breakouts. I have the UD De-Slick spray which works well for setting makeup, but when you start to sweat it all off there isn't much hope. Definitely gonna look into the spray that Bonnie suggested.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The blotting papers are a waste of money and not very convenience at a club setting.  Plus, its just more to lug around in your purse.
> 
> ...


Yeah would definitely look into this spray ^.^


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, so this *Cinema Secrets Super Sealer stuff sounds like a plan!! but where the hell do you buy it from when your in the UK!?? lol*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

:X   hmmm.  good question..... probably amazon or ebay would be the easiest way to go


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *purebliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there.  Using a primer, like Flawless Veil before applying your makeup will aide in absorbing extra moisture.  In addition, a shine reduction powder on top of your makeup will aide in eliminating the unwanted, control your skins oils and help your makeup stay in tact.  Pure Bliss Minerals Shine Reduction Powder can be used to touch-up whenever necessary.
> 
> Good luck.


 The problem isnt with oils, its with sweat.  Most oil controling products wont stop sweat from peaking thru and melting away your makeup.

Its also for a specific event(s) - not for everyday use.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah - that's the first place I sweat too.
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the sweaty upper lip too! ....


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 6, 2011)

nothing on ebay or amazon uk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

hmmm maybe try googling it.  There may be an online store or even a local store that carries it


----------



## sammiebz (Sep 7, 2011)

I am the exact same way! Like when we are having a girls night out my make up at the end of the night is a hot mess LOL... and I do use Smashbox Photo Finish primer, foundation, powder and a finishing powder... i think the finishing powder helps a little bit, but i tend to sweat a lot too so i feel your pain!
 



> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> should have probably made it clear that its not all the time or exsessive, just when I'm out dancing or if its real hot outside! lol


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

This was the address i found for the UK. Good Luck and i hope this helps.

*CINEMA SECRETS*
Oona Doherty
2, 3 Grattan St.
Market Cross, Sligo
Ireland
Tel # +353 71 9145523 

[email protected]


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers, have emailed them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *princessmayhem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was the address i found for the UK. Good Luck and i hope this helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you're aware of the old drag queen/beauty pageant method of using a deodorant around the hairline. My only two cents on that is to use an unfragranced roll-on and use it only around the hairline. Since you're in the UK I'll recommend the Boots 24 Hour Sensitive Unfragranced Roll On 50ml since that's only Â£1.11. I do have to warn you that deodorants typically contain aluminum which some people have a sensitivity to on the face so don't use it directly on the face but rather around the hairline and discontinue using it if you have a rash or any "acne" starts to show up along the hairline.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 13, 2011)

I might try that Zadidoll!


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you use a primer? I've used Lancome and my makeup stayed on all night after partying.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah, I have a few different primers but I mainly use MAC or CoverFX.

btw...just in case anyone is interested - will keep uk peeps updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




> Date: Wed, 14 Sep 2011 11:43:31 +0100 From: [email protected] To: [email protected] Subject: Re: Email From Oona Doherty WebsiteHi,     Thank You for your e-mail, yes we deliver to the UK. Unfortunetly we have none in stock at the moment, but we are waiting on it to be delivered in a back order. This should take approx. 5 weeks to arrive. We will contact you nearer the time with details. Look forward to talking to you soon. Kind Regards, Grace @ Oona Dherty Beauty Clinic[email protected] wrote:
> 
> ```
> Hi, I've been trying to track down a 2oz bottle of cinema secrets super sealer in the UK but having very little success without outrageous US shipping costs. I saw you listed as UK distributor and I wondered if I would be able to order some through you? and if so, how much would you charge (inc P&amp;P)?
> ```


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2011)

Blotting papers and powder (rice powder or any kind of starch) remaisn the best option for me. You won't look white as long as you take a small amount with your powder puff.


----------



## SandiinFlorida (May 15, 2012)

I have never been one of the lucky ones that doesn't sweat. It drives me crazy! I use as much waterproof, 18 hour, stay-forever makeup as I can (It's all I buy) But if I want to picnic with friends, or any outdoor activity in FLORIDA during the summer.... I sweat! I have just quit wearing makeup during the summer. I REALLY want to feel good about the way I look. I love wearing makeup. If someone can tell me what I can do to help... I would be unimaginably grateful!

~sandiinflorida


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2012)

You can use a fixing spray like those from Urban Decay, i like mine now (although i personally think it has to age a little, it didn't do as good a job as it does now).


----------



## Nicoleycannoli8 (May 15, 2012)

I am a huge sweater too. In fact, I just posted a few minutes ago about Revlon Color Stay foundation. It's amazing for it being a drugstore brand. I start with Smashbox Photo Finish Primer, followed by Revlon Color Stay and finish with Tarte's setting powder. This doesn't combat the sweating but it at least keeps my makeup in place and doesn't streak or smear. Now if you want to stop sweating altogether, there IS a miracle product out there. Derma doctor sells these wipes that you wipe on your face and underarms and completely gets rid of sweating. Good news, right? Well, there is bad news as well. The catch is that it's $50 for only 30 wipes. Ouch, right? The other downside is that you can't use moisturizer while you use the wipes because then it counteracts whatever ingredient is in there that takes away the sweating. That being said, if you have dry skin, these wipes aren't ideal. When I had money to burn, these wipes would be my godsend. But, I can't afford to pay $50 every month for the 3 months of unbearable heat here in Las Vegas. That's $150 I just don't have, so I just have to deal with my excessive sweating. Hope this helps! Let me know if you decide to use these and let me know if you like them or not!


----------

